# Marty's Commemorative Car 2010



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

This year's car for Marty's collection.  This is Number 5....  It ships to Marty c/o Meade Lumber on Monday...







  Thanks to all who made this a great 2010 run.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

thank you Stanley and all those who signed it. 
We need to display them on the MLS bridge next year.


----------

